# Poor crema - please help a beginner



## OmerISR (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi - Please help a beginner 😪,

I bought my first home coffee machine a month ago - an used Silvia V3. Since day 1, the crema is pretty poor and kind of "broken" (I added a picture below). The machine pour the coffee pretty slow and stable. I tried different coffees, different grinding thickness with no luck.

*What are the next steps that you will take in order to try to fix this problem and make some good coffee for god's sake?!*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1302-Zz9S2ZqtbUHH_Wpyqzb7GvnKCV1y/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Iamsami (May 15, 2020)

What coffees are you using? Are they fresh from a roaster or is it supermarket stuff?

What grinder are you using?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you weighing your dose and output or going by eye? How long is your shot taking from the moment you hit the pump button? Is the coffee you're using, pre-ground or are you grinding your own?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Do you get your shot in 25-35 seconds or is it gushing through the puck?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum....lots of questions.










Usually poor crema is stale or supermarket coffee, or the use of preground coffee. The simplest way would be to video your espresso making process, straight to youtube as unlisted (using the youtube app on your phone) and past the link here. People will soon give you loads of advice, not just questions.


----------



## Cameron Logan (Mar 16, 2021)

I just roasted some Sulewesi with 15% robusta.... Creme!! My cup runneth over..


----------

